# Como hacer preguntas de manera inteligente



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

Quiero compartir con ustedes un texto que encontré, muy interesante. Trata de "Como hacer preguntas de manera inteligente". Esta destinado a los llamados "hackers" de computadoras (no confundir con los de las películas, ni con "crackers"), aunque yo lo creo de interés general para toda la comunidad de este foro (y en general de cualquier otro foro).


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 25, 2009)

muy buena información, muy util para todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 25, 2009)

Muy, pero muy, muy bueno!

Espero que muchos por acá lo lean...

Saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 25, 2009)

Jajajajajaja..... STFW ...... jajajajaja... ese es buenisimo......


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

Es cierto que hay hay varias cosas que son anticuadas o no se aplican aquí (dudo que alguien de aquí te responda con un "STFW") pero hay algunas otras que si...


----------



## Cacho (Abr 25, 2009)

*Muy* buen artículo.

Rescato una frase más que cierta: 


> recuerda que valoramos una pregunta por lo que nos enseña



Y si STFW se cambia por STFF, lo tenemos adaptado y todo. Y es buenísima respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 26, 2009)

search in the fucking foro?


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2009)

COMO? Este NO es un "fucking foro". :x


----------



## fernandob (Abr 26, 2009)

hola, yo he leido este tema muy dettenidamente, me parecio muy interesante , incluso me fui para otros rumbos con sus enlaces.u pero habria que tener algunas cosas en cuenta:

esta orientado principalmente a los que se dedican o son "bochos en computacion".
puedo ser yo un profesional o amateur en electronica analogica y no saber nada de computacion, solo usarla como herramienta, no comprender lo que les ofende el usar el WORD o lo que es un "programa propietario".
Puedo ser un quimico o un biologo.
puedo dedicarme a electronica digital con compuertas, no con micros.
en fin.

el concepto es MUY BUENO, le da un sacudon a muchos "comodos" a la hora de preguntar en vez de trabajar (buscar,  pensar o estudiar) .

de nuevo reitero, me parece muy bueno.
pero hay que ponerlo donde es, tomar su sentido y contexto y sacar loq ue (como siempre ) uno quiera sacar, no ponerse a discutir al cuete .

si seguimos a rajatabla el contenido de el enlace que inicio este tema creo que seria mas recesivo (en cantidad, no en calidad   )  para el foro que el simple tema que puse yo acerca de "si te gusta la electronica de verdad" el cual esta mas orientado a "la calle, la vida laboral" y no el foro , pero bueno.
como dije ya es para leerlo y digerirlo, luego cada quien hace lo que quiere.

estos temas son para la mente como la comida para el sistema digestivo:
algunos asimilan mucho, otros simplemente comen y luego lo evacuan sin haber digerido nada  .

si el resultado de estos temas es una mejor calidad del foro pero mas que nada una mejor vision por parte de todos nosotros que somos un grupo de personas con un area de estudio afin:
BIENVENIDO !


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 26, 2009)

Bueno... coincido con los demas que aplicar al 100% esa idea al foro seria muy malo, los sitios de computacion son bien conocidos por ser despreciativos con los usuarios que no les gusta pensar

Sin embargo si seria bueno fomentar entre todos la aplicacion de ciertas partes que son de mucho valor.... como hacer el intento de investigar un poco antes de preguntar, poner la pregunta en terminos claros y entendibles, poner los datos necesarios para poder resolver el tema... etc etc etc....claro sin caer en la burocracia de tener que pedir la formas A45, H22, C7 y copia de el acta de defunsion  por triplicado y certificadas ante notario publico


----------



## Cacho (Abr 26, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> search in the fucking foro?


Sí.



			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> COMO? Este NO es un "fucking foro".


Lo sé, pero esa no es la idea correcta. Una traducción más acertada sería "Buscá en el Foro, ca**jo".
El insulto se usa como incitación, para dar énfasis a la idea; no para calificar al sustantivo (_Foro_, en este caso).


Creo que estamos todos de acuerdo en que el simple hecho de haberse esforzado (aunque sea un poco) en buscar una solución antes de pedirla servida es un enorme avance.
De las palabras de Fernando son destacables unas que, lejos de ser poéticas, son muy ciertas y su llamado a no tomar las cosas de manera literal (eso es lo que también plantea Chico).



			
				Fernandob dijo:
			
		

> estos temas son para la mente como la comida para el sistema digestivo:
> algunos asimilan mucho, otros simplemente comen y luego lo evacuan sin haber digerido nada.





			
				Fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hay que ponerlo donde es, tomar su sentido y contexto y sacar loq ue (como siempre ) uno quiera sacar, no ponerse a discutir al cuete.



Se entiende cuáles son cuáles...

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2009)

Lo que dicen es cierto, hay que tomarlo como una recomendación, pero adaptándolo al contexto. No haciendo necesariamente todo lo que dice ahí. Es decir, se puede aplicar, pero con sentido común, y no en su totalidad.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 26, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno... coincido con los demas que aplicar al 100% esa idea al foro seria muy malo, los sitios de computacion son bien conocidos por ser despreciativos con los usuarios que no les gusta pensar



Y eso es malo?
En mi opinión, es perfecto que sean así. Como es perfecto que no le den bola a los que escriben mal o con muchas faltas de ortografía, es perfecto que no le presten atención a quienes no saben expresarse y es perfecto que no ayuden a quienes solo pretenden que la fruta ya les caiga madura y en la mano, en lugar de preocuparse, cuidarla y cosecharla.

Me parece que por ahí hay varios en este foro que se equivocan bastante con el uso de las palabras aportar y compartir, al punto que siempre termina un grupo pequeño aportando y compartiendo para que el resto se dedique a recibir la fruta ya madura....no sé si soy claro...

Aportar y compartir es muy bueno, pero debería ser un comportamiento bidireccional entre las partes, y si han  leido el documento van a entender a que me refiero....

Saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 26, 2009)

A un niño que no sabe como contestar se le corrige en la primera vez y se le regaña la segunda.... si insiste se aplican castigos y eventualmente un golpe o dos hasta que entienda

Haciendo la analogia con un usuario que postea por primera vez si todos respondieramos a la primera con STFW o STFF el foro decaeria demasiado y no se cumpliria el objetivo de ayudar a los que inician, aunque si admito que para los que llevamos mucho tiempo en el foro es muy frustrante estar viendo una y otra vez las mismas preguntas con los mismos errores


----------



## fernandob (Abr 26, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> A un niño que no sabe como contestar se le corrige en la primera vez y se le regaña la segunda.... si insiste se aplican castigos y eventualmente un golpe o dos hasta que entienda
> Haciendo la analogia con un usuario que postea por primera vez si todos respondieramos a la primera con STFW o STFF el foro decaeria demasiado y no se cumpliria el objetivo de ayudar a los que inician, aunque si admito que para los que llevamos mucho tiempo en el foro es muy frustrante estar viendo una y otra vez las mismas preguntas con los mismos errores



Suerte que te detuviste en tu efusiva explicacion.........no se como seguia si el niño no quiere saber nada, pero me parece que la cosa iba al sotano donde estaban esos "juguetitos de el siglo XIV ".
en el texto del enlace que origino este post explica formas mas amables como simplemente ignorar .
y ese castigo si leo bien es "por que el niño no sabe como contestar".......... no creo que se anime a *preguntar *JAMAS!!!!!!!!.
entre la mascara esa de avatar y tu texto.............les estan dando algun curso en especial para moderadores ?
mira que el libro de bush fue dado de baja, ahora hay uno mas gentil escrito por un tal obama  
sino hay libros de docencia, trato a menores y demas,psicologia y educacion............... trata de ignorar los que tengan esvasticas y cosas por el estilo. 

ezevalla escribio:
solo pretenden que la fruta ya les caiga madura y en la mano, en lugar de preocuparse, cuidarla y cosecharla. 
muy buena comparacion  .aunque , quien no quiere , no quiere, si al fina, siempre hay un roto para un descosido, asi que es cosa solo de insistir, no ?.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 26, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> Suerte que te detuviste en tu efusiva explicacion.........no se como seguia si el niño no quiere saber nada, pero me parece que la cosa iba al sotano donde estaban esos "juguetitos de el siglo XIV ".
> en el texto del enlace que origino este post explica formas mas amables como simplemente ignorar .
> y ese castigo si leo bien es "por que el niño no sabe como contestar".......... no creo que se anime a *preguntar *JAMAS!!!!!!!!.



Bueno.... hay que saber hasta donde se debe aplicar un correctivo para que no se convierta en un maltrato..... eso es la responsabilidad de los padres o tutores... pero si considero que algunas veces se tiene que golpear para que la otra parte entienda.... solo que se hace hasta que ya agotaste todos los caminos disponibles y tampoco se debe exagerar.... 



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> entre la mascara esa de avatar y tu texto.............les estan dando algun curso en especial para moderadores ?



  La mascara la puse como sarcasmo por que en Mexico tenemos crisis sanitaria, estamos en inicios de epidemia de infuenza con miras a convertirse en pandemia, han suspendido clases y eventos sociales hasta nuevo aviso y por todos lados te encuentras al ejercito mexicano repartiendo tapabocas para que la gente los use, tambien han decretado una ley emergente donde si hay posibilidades de que estes infectado la policia o los medicos pueden entrar a revisar a las casas sin ordenes judiciales..... 

Solo que creo que se me paso la mano.... . ops: deja veo que puedo poner que no sea tan dramatico....


----------



## fernandob (Abr 26, 2009)

me imagine que fue sin pensar, borralo y yo borro lo que copie..........sino vas a quedar en la lista negra   

lo de mexico si que da miedo............mas como esta la mano.
aca estamso con el dengue .....bah.no se si llamar a el problema de Argentina "dengue" o "Kirchner". 

*che:
de corazon , para todos los mexicanos y tambien para el resto del mundo (todos estamos conectados) :
ojala que ese problema se pueda controlar pronto y con el menor numero de victimas.*


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...les estan dando algun curso en especial para moderadores ?


Si, un curso de capacitación especial muy avanzado.   Ya, hablando enserio, lo único que tenemos (además de la lógica y el "sentido común", lo mas importante) es un simple y corto -yo lo llamaría así- "moderation handbook" , osea, Manual del Moderador.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 26, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> che:
> de corazon , para todos los mexicanos y tambien para el resto del mundo (todos estamos conectados) :
> ojala que ese problema se pueda controlar pronto y con el menor numero de victimas.



 Gracias..... aunque por mi parte aplico al pie de la letra un dicho que me gusta que dice "Cuando te toca aunque te quites, y cuando no te toca aunque te pongas....."

YouTube - IÂ´m gonna live until i die




			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Si, un curso de capacitación especial muy avanzado.   Ya, hablando enserio, lo único que tenemos (además de la lógica y el "sentido común", lo mas importante) es un simple y corto -yo lo llamaría así- "moderation handbook" , osea, Manual del Moderador.



  y te falto decir que Andres esta practicando con el latigo en caso de que metamos la pata...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 26, 2009)

Muy buen material electrodan, 

Es muy cierto que para realizar un pregunta correctamente tenes que conocer exactamente de que estas hablando sino hasta le podes pifiar de Tema.

- Esto nos lleva a la pregunta, se puede exigir un nivel de conocimientos mínimo? yo creo que no.
  Todos empezamos de 0. O alguno prendió de gajo?

- Se puede exigir que busquen antes de preguntar?, si pero no es tan efectivo, si no sabes lo que       
  vas  a preguntar, dudo que lo sepas buscar. 

- Es valida la reprimenda, no estoy seguro, en mi caso personal valió mas el entendimiento que el 
  clasico  a la  próxima te baneo, y mira que me enderece.

-  Me parece que un poco de paciencia hace la diferencia, con recomendación de por medio, 
  evidentemente que si es reiterativo e insistente como burro tuerto, se viene el chirlo.

Saludos

PD: Me uno a los deseos de fernando para los amigos mexicanos,  en mi barrio ya hay un caso de  
      dengue, y es el clásico  hasta que no te pasa o lo tenes cerca no caes en cuenta.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Muy buen material electrodan,
> 
> Es muy cierto que para realizar un pregunta correctamente tenes que conocer exactamente de que estas hablando sino hasta le podes pifiar de Tema.
> 
> ...


Esto mismo es lo que se pretende con el "test de suficiencia", exigir un nivel mínimo de conocimiento para poder participar. Aunque tampoco es taaaan difícil de pasar (5 minutos en Google bastan, solo sabiendo que esas dos rallitas significan condensador. Se te hace mas fácil si sabés lo que es CT).


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 27, 2009)

Podríamos hacer una sección de moderación con ese nombre. Es lo mismo pero más divertido, jajaja  .
La idea sería mandar a Moderación->Vagos las siguientes clases de mensajes:

1) Aquellos que vienen pidiendo que se les solucione el problema sin haber intentado resolverlo por cuenta propia. Es decir, los que quieren que les hagan la tarea.

2) Aquellos que postean y hay como 2^10 temas ya creados tratando ese mismo tópico. Ejemplo: como debo conectar un led?, ayuda para proyecto semáforo, necesito un contador que llegue hasta N, etc. Esto sería reportar un STFF como dijo Cacho.
Entraría en la categoría de vago por ser tan flojo de no molestarse en ver si su cuestión encaja o no con lo que ya está en el foro.

Se me ocurren esas dos por ahora, propongan si creen que deberían entrar otros (hablar de vagos me dió vagancia).

Otro nombre para la sección podría ser Vagoración. Pero Moderación -> Vagos tiene más impacto, jeje.

Para reportar un vago (que bien suena "reportar un vago") habría que agregar una opción más al desplegable disponible cuando uno cliquea en "Reportar al moderador". O sino agregar un link "Reportar al vagorador", jajaja.

Otra sección de moderación podría ser Divagación, pero ahí ya irían una cantidad ingente de mensajes. Y como está bueno divagar un poco.... sarna con gusto no pica, no?   
Ya empecé a divagar, mejor que no lo implementen. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 27, 2009)

viste que abajo del nombre de c/u dice a veces algo:

moderador
colaborador
principiante
usuario frecuente 

(por decir algo, algunas las invente)

se podria agregar  como vso bien decis :

vago

si la primera que hace apenas entra es de vago.
si junta mas de 3 en 50 mensajes, etc.

pero , sabes que ? 
ya me he dado cuenta que la gente es como es   cada quien defiende hasta la hipocresia su posicion.
cada quien llena el foro de argumentos para defender SU posicion.
mir apor ejemplo lo que inicio este tema, si uno lee el enlace se puede ver en el fondo algo obvio:
tratan de avisar* a los que quieren entrar a preguntar *, que es un foro de cierto tema, un foro de electronica es para electronicos, uno de fisica para fisicos, de cualquier nivel digamos , pero hay un nivel.
y claro, se da por obviedad que quien quiere entrar debe tener cuidado.
quien quiere obtener algo debe ser respetuoso de ciertas normas.
quien viene a pedir debe ser educado.
quien no sabe y quiere saber debe cumplir con un minimo de cosas obvias...........

y lo dan vuelta pretendiendo que son los que estan, los que saben, los que tienen para dar lso que deben acomodarse al señor que viene  (a veces sin siquiera saludar ni tocar el timbre) A PEDIR !
y que es egoista querer cuidar lo suyo.

es como es:
somos personas, y si hay mil personas habra mil opiniones, y seran casi .......inexistentes los que realmente sean justos al opinar.
por que cada quien tuerce las cosas para el lado que mas le conviene .

asi que si le ponemos al vago "VAGO" .
no te extrañe un berrinche, una demanda por discriminacion y un post de 5840 mil respuestas justificandose, por que en verdad........no es vago.solo que no lo comprenden.

SALUDO a los nuevos que vienen a preguntar:
como es eso de la corriente ?
me pueden explicar tal duda de los transistores NPN
no comprendo esto acerca de la configuracion tal..........
estoy trabajando con compuertas y no comprendo esto que me ocurre..........
tengo que hacer tal cosa, conocen un CI especifico asi lo busco en la web ? 

eso es estudiar electronica.

lo otro......soy nuevo o no se mucho del tema y quisiera tal circuito.........
que quieren que les diga:
no soy moderador, asi que vayanse a cagar !
no sean hipocritas, eso no es que te gusta o que queres aprender electronica, es mentira, queres ahorrarte unso $$ solamente y pensas que es una estupidez .......asi que vas a donde los estupidos te pueden ayudar..
cualquiera que aprendio electronica paso años viendo teoria antes de hacer circuitos (ni hablo de PEDIR ............).
y encima te la quieren discutir y dar vuelta :
si no queres compartir no entres en el foro, ya otro me lo va a hacer  !

y bueno, si.........al final si.......tienen razon.
de verdad que si.
si uno no quiere no entra en el foro.
y si quiere entra a leer y nada mas.
yo creo que cualquiera que paso años estudiando y de verdad valora esto , bueno , simplemente eso:
LO VALORA.

un abrazo


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 27, 2009)

Yo lo tengo muy claro, y no me ando con sutilezas, el que viene a pedir que la hagan todo y no muestra el mas mínimo interés por querer esforzarse, se puede dar una pasada por moderación porque ahí moveré su mensaje.

En la comunidad hay personas muy colaboradoras que se prestan para ese juego, sin darse cuenta que le están haciendo un mal al que quieren ayudar. Les dejo una proverbio que me encanta: "Dale un pescado al hambriento y se llenará por un día; enséñale a pescar y vivirá satisfecho toda una vida"

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 23, 2009)

Bueno navegando ahorita de rumbo a otro sumergido en la gran red de la Internet, me topé con este comentario de un foro. Al parecer no fue de muy buen gusto el planteamiento del mas mínimo esfuerzo por parte del usuario que pregunta y vean las respuestas:

http://www.hispasonic.com/comunidad/conectar-tarjeta-sonido-t263826.html

Y a la final no entró a la defensiva. Véanlo ustedes mismos.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 9, 2009)

JAJAJA!!! no me voy a olvidar nunca de este ejemplo!!!
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/destornillador-raro-abrir-electrodomesticos-aspirador-15720/

che, en serio, yo, como no me gusta anotarme en foros, no puedo "preguntar" nada, simpre googleo a full y a veces estoy 2 días investigando...

por cierto....
¡¡¡AYUDA!!! ¡¿Cómo se hace para congelar con sub-zero?!


----------



## Pinchuu (Sep 10, 2009)

Muy buena información! Esto me ha pasado varias veces, hacer estas cosas, pero ahora las tendré más en cuenta. No pensé que pasara esto...

Gracias! Saludos.


----------



## ac_dc (Sep 27, 2009)

muy buen aporte electrodan ... me ha parecido estupendo y eh aprendido muchisimo somo como dirigirme al hacer una pregunta con claridad.
pd:son muy buenas respestas a preguntas tontas las frases "RTFM" y "STFM".
ojala todos tengan el privilegio de leer tal articulo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 27, 2009)

Con lo de RTFM te referias a "*R*ead *t*he *F*ine *M*anual" verdad?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 27, 2009)

mmmme parece que la f no es fine precisamente.....


----------



## ac_dc (Oct 7, 2009)

jajaja .... justamente ..RTFM, en cuanto a la f ... dejemoslo ahi, admito que las eh estrenado tales siglas


----------



## Cacho (Oct 7, 2009)

¿RTFM=Releé Todo el Foro, Marmota?
También calza...

"Rescatate Ta**do, Flasheaste Mal" es otra opción (para argentinos, no sé si se usa así en el resto de los países).
"Rajá del Tema, Fo**o de M***da" es otra, un poco más amenazante.

Y si estuviera más despierto se me ocurrirían más idioteces. Me gustó el RTFM 

Saludos


----------



## ivankira (Abr 14, 2010)

muy buen articulo. espero aplicarlo aqui.

un hacker de la electronica


----------



## electrodan (Abr 24, 2010)

ivankira dijo:


> un hacker de la electronica



Para que vean que hackear NO es robar una cuenta de MSN.


----------



## asherar (Abr 25, 2010)

La primera parte me gustó y hasta me resultó bastante razonable. 
Pero ¡qué lástima!, porque acá me parece que se le saltó la clavija: _

"Ha habido foros de hackers en los que, aparte de un sentido de la   hipercortesía mal guiado, se ha prohibido la entrada a participantes por  enviar  cualquier mensaje haciendo constar errores en los mensajes de  los demás, y se les  ha dicho "No digas nada si no deseas ayudar al  usuario". El *éxodo* de los participantes más experimentados a  otros lugares les ha hecho descender al balbuceo sin el menor sentido y  han perdido toda su utilidad como foros técnicos"
...
"Si no eres capaz de ser agradecido ten al menos un poco de dignidad, no  te quejes y no esperes que te traten como una frágil muñeca sólo porque  seas un recién llegado de alma teatralmente hipersensible y con  ilusiones de estar autorizado a  todo. __"
_ 
¿ Y a donde ha sido el *éxodo* ? ¿ A lugares donde puedan faltarle  el respeto a la 
gente anónimamente y sin que les llamen la atención ? 
¿ Quién es aquí la "*frágil muñeca, de alma teatralmente hipersensible  y con 
 ilusiones de estar autorizado a  todo*._"_ 

Y el éxodo de los participantes que se fueron a otros foros buscando que  los  
traten como personas, ¿ no importa ? 

Todas afirmaciones ambiguas, y sin evidencias comprobables: 
¿ Dónde  están los enlaces a esos foros de hackers ? 
¿ Quién firma este "documento" ? 

Lo que me preocupa es que esa primer frase  (_"Ha habido foros ... "_)  termina 
funcionando como una justificación para el  atropello personal. Una cosa es que te corrijan un error públicamente, y otra  muy diferente es 
que, [/SIZE] porque no sabes algo, te falten el respeto. 

No saber nos pasa a todos. "Basurear" a otra persona por  ese motivo, 
ya es cosa de arrogantes que no aprendieron las normas mínimas para la 
convivencia entre personas. 
Sacale el anonimato y vamos a ver a dónde va a parar esa  "meritocracia". 
A la primera "gastada", si te toca uno medio cabrón, te va a buscar y te 
"enseña" cómo se debe tratar a la gente. 

Es una lástima porque la parte de la valoración del trabajo y el tiempo 
personal me parece perfecta. Pero les faltó elaborar su tendencia 
represiva. 
Al final del documento se demuestra una evidente falta de capacidad 
para verse como *parte* de una cosa más grande, rematando con: 

_"... así no es como funciona esto." 
_ 
En esta frase del "documento"  deja claro que "él" sí sabe cómo es la cosa, 
vos no. 
Nunca sabremos quién lo dice. ¿ Dios, tal vez ? 

...

Qué suerte que en forosdeelectronica esa situación se ha resuelto de una manera  más 
madura, mediante los puntos 1.5 y 2.10 de las "Normas de Participación".  
Claro que con las reglas solas no alcanza. 

Saludos

PD: Raro que en este "documento" no se mencione a los "troll". 
Bueno, ya habrá tiempo de agregar.


----------



## Nepper (Abr 25, 2010)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> "Rajá del Tema, Fo**o de M***da" es otra, un poco más amenazante.



ESTÁ BIEN!!!!

-------------------


			
				Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> No saber nos pasa a todos. "Basurear" a otra persona por  ese motivo,
> ya es cosa de arrogantes que no aprendieron las normas mínimas para la
> convivencia entre personas.


Bueno, en eso tenés razón, estoy tan metido en todo esto de la ingeniería y la electrónica que no se muchas cosas de mi propia casa o de la calle... mi hermano tiende a eso, cuando me dá su celular para que le llame a un contacto, miro el celular un rato y le pregunto ¿cual es el menú? y el me "bardea" diciendome "Dale bo***o, sabes usar linux y no sabés llamar por celular??? !!!!!!!!!
y claro, me tengo que enojar, jamás me hubiera dado cuenta que el boton no tiene marco, sinó que es todo una estructura sólida negra, pero si apretas un poco el centro te das cuenta que es un boton....

Igualmente, un profesor decía que no existe la pregunta tonta, todas las preguntas son importantes, pero yo digo que tambien existen las preguntas "COMODAS"...
Esas preguntas son las típicas del que no se quiere esforzar, es mas facil preguntar cómo hacer que descubrir cómo hacer...

Un claro ejemplo es el de un amigo, y es verdad porque conozco la gente con la que trabaja mi amigo...
Una mujer, sentada en su escritorio necesitaba ver un plano de un edificio... abre el autocad...
pasa mi amígo cerca de su escritorio y la mujer le pregunta "¿Cómo se hace zoom?"
....
Mi amigo le responde sarcasticametne.... "Con la ruedita"!!!

Esa clase de jente, es la que, cómo tiene mcuho sueño, se tira inmediatamente a dormir junto a la fogata porque está calentita, pero no se tomaron 5 minutos más en poner unas piedras para protejerce de las brazas que se dispersarán con el viento.
Es jente cómoda, no se esfuerzan en investigar, es múcho más facil preguntar, que investigar... yo pienso que es eso a lo que apunta el texto...

Ahora, si haces una pregunta estúpida, pero le haces saber al mundo que no te avivas cómo es la respuesta, entonces ahí si querran ayudarte...


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 20, 2010)

> para tener en cuenta


Ha habido foros de hackers en los que, aparte de un sentido de la hipercortesía mal guiado, se ha prohibido la entrada a participantes por enviar cualquier mensaje haciendo constar errores en los mensajes de los demás, y se les ha dicho "No digas nada si no deseas ayudar al usuario". El éxodo de los participantes más experimentados a otros lugares les ha hecho descender al balbuceo sin el menor sentido y han perdido toda su utilidad como foros técnicos.


> parte del documento dejado por el compañero


----------



## asherar (Jun 22, 2010)

Lo que yo recalcaría es esto: 



> ...
> Lo que me preocupa es que esa primer frase  (_"Ha habido foros ... "_)    termina funcionando
> como una justificación para el  atropello personal.
> *Una cosa es que te corrijan un error públicamente, y   otra  muy diferente es que,
> ...


...


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 22, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Lo que yo recalcaría es esto:*Una cosa es que te corrijan un error públicamente, y otra muy diferente es que, *
> *porque no sabes algo**, te falten el respeto. *


 

completamente de acuerdo, 

para esto es una de las razones principales de un foro, cubrir devilidades de unos con fortalezas de otros, uno de los buenos aportes de la globalizacion...ja ja 
""si todos sabriamos todo para que lo comportimos.???


----------



## asherar (Jun 22, 2010)

Según se ha dicho en estos foros, "lo que se debe discutir son las  ideas, no  las personas". 
Sería bueno recordar que antes que profesionales, o  amateurs, o lo que sea, somos personas. 
Amén de eso, el transferir la discrepancia al plano personal hace que la  discusión 
pierda justamente la objetividad. 
Por lo tanto, ante la próxima discrepancia entre los dos mismos  foristas, quedará 
la duda de si se produjo debido a la diferencia personal existente o a  una sincera 
diferencia de opiniones.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 22, 2010)

> ""si todos sabriamos todo para que lo compartimos.???





> Según se ha dicho en estos foros, "lo que se debe discutir son las ideas, no las personas".
> Sería bueno recordar que antes que profesionales, o amateurs, o lo que sea, somos personas.
> Amén de eso, el transferir la discrepancia al plano personal hace que la discusión
> pierda justamente la objetividad.
> ...



Perdon no pude evitar hacer un comentario sobre esto...

Si se leen esas palabras cuidadosamente... es eso lo que hace de este foro el mejor que he visto...


----------



## asherar (Jun 23, 2010)

> es eso lo que hace de este foro el mejor que he visto...


No conozco mucho de otros foros, ... 
pero ese comentario me parece demasiado "edulcorante". 
Ojo, que no tengo ningún problema con vos, lubeck, 
sólo que aquí he visto pasar algunas cosas que me hacen dudar. 

Es que cuando las cosas ocurren realmente, no es necesario recalcarlas tanto, 
y al contrario: cuando se habla mucho de algún tema ... es que algo pasa. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 23, 2010)

ale si comparas este foro es muy bueno.

por muy me refiero a comparativamente ya que no existe un "muy bueno " en :

1 -- algo abierto
2-- algo en lo que participan miles de seres humanos
3 -- algo que ..........¿ quien lo juzgara?? 


si queres un 10 en humildad, correccion, honradez,amabilidad , sabiduria y demas..............................tendriamso que eliminar a la variable humana asi que nos vamos todos !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asherar (Jun 23, 2010)

Sí, pero aquí están las "normas de participación", y algunos se las pasan por el "foro". 

Aparte, yo con un 7 u 8 me conformaría ...

Por favor, ... no lavés el tema ! 

No serás de los que piensan "Roban, pero hacen" ?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

> Ojo, que no tengo ningún problema con vos, lubeck,



No claro que no lo hay Alejandro.... nunca me tomo nada personal cuando se trata de intercambiar opiniones... 

y como lo digo.... puede que si sea un poco exagerado... en cuanto a que tampoco participo en otros foros ... y no pudiera hacer un comparacion mas detallada... pero la mayoria que he visto... ni ganas me dan de inscribirme... me registro saco lo que necesito y adios...

No se mantiene un orden y si es muy cierto muchos nos brincamos las normas...
pero hay ley que se cumpla?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 23, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Sí, pero aquí están las "normas de participación", y algunos se las pasan por el "foro".
> 
> Aparte, yo con un 7 u 8 me conformaría ...
> 
> ...



1 -- no creo estar lavando el tema
2 -- alejandro, te parece que soy asi de conformista ?? (negritas) 

solo te marco la realidad, y creo que bien claro, la diferencia en este foro es que la parte moderadora y incluso los usuariso son bastante activos , por eso se maneja la cosa, pero lo que te marque alejandro es LA REALIDAD.
decime en que grupo de humanos se dan charlas piolas dias y dias , semanas y semanas.
un foro es lo que es  ABIERTO y de personas.
siempre puede entrar un troll, un aburrido , un resentido, etc, etc, etc.
mira el mundo que te rodea, donde quieras.
y decime si es normal grupos asi donde se supere un .........5 de nota.

es mas, en cualquier grupo en el que quieras una cierta coherencia de criterios, normas de educacion y demas sera un grupo bastante cerrado y con normas autoritarias . (tipo religion o milicos) .

te repito alejandro, no es mi intencion .....lo que hayas pensado que era, solo e marco una realidad que la veo en TODOS lados .

saludos


----------



## asherar (Jun 23, 2010)

> es mas, en cualquier grupo en el que quieras una cierta coherencia de  criterios, normas de educacion y demas sera un grupo bastante cerrado y  con normas autoritarias . (tipo religion o milicos) .



Me parece un poco exagerado. 
En las escuelas, en las universidades y en las empresas también hay reglas y no son ni milicos ni religiosos. 
Tal vez la palabra que falta es IDENTIDAD. 

Por ejemplo: si en este foro no respetamos un lenguaje técnico, nunca nos vamos a entender. 
(el castellano y las normas gramaticales ya las he resignado, bajo las ruedas del lenguaje de chat). 
Aunque el foro tiene un idioma oficial (español) y sin embargo los post en inglés (que son muy pocos) no se los manda a moderación. 
Eso es un buen ejemplo de tener reglas: discriminar (sinónimo de reconocer las diferencias) sin por eso marginar (dejar afuera debido a las diferencias).


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2010)

Es que eso es bien complejo....

o por lo menos para mi....

es que si mandaran  bajo las estrictas normas no se sabria como aplicar el criterio....
o lo que quiero decir... es que hay muchos post que tienen perfecta ortografia bien redactados... etc. etc.. pero en esencia están huecos de contenido... por otro lado hay unos que son un asco en cuanto a gramatica y cosas asi... pero bien nutridos en cuanto al contenido....

mi pregunta seria... cual mandas a moderacion?.... los dos incumplen las normas....
y ahi es donde entra el criterio... y mas habra un tema hueco que pudiera llenarse?....
o uno lleno que pudiera ser obsoleto... en fin un monton de cuestiones que nadie en este mundo pudiera resolver...

y como dices en cuanto a la religión  quizás ni exista un ser supremo pero las creencias nos mantienen en un orden el que también es imperfecto....
(aclaro el tema de la religión es solo un ejemplo y no de mi interés profundizarlo)

pero.... si el orden supera al desorden... se obtiene algo mejor que lo demás no?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 23, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> *discriminar (sinónimo de reconocer las diferencias) sin por eso marginar (dejar afuera debido a las diferencias)*.



muy interesante esto, en un mundo donde se usa la palabra discriminar como algo malo ypunto .


----------



## Nepper (Jun 25, 2010)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> es mas, en cualquier grupo en el que quieras una cierta coherencia de  criterios, normas de educacion y demas sera un grupo bastante cerrado y  con normas autoritarias . (tipo religion o milicos) .


Bueno, esa es un extraño concepto. yo tengo, se podría decir 5 amigos "fieles", muy buena jente, confiable, y me llevo hace años muy bien... claro, siempre los veo de a 1 por vez, me junto un finde, voy una noche, nos cruzamos en la uni, etc. El tema que son todos muy, pero muy distintos... un hipie comunista, un neonazi, un capitalizta, un extremo filosofo, y un trabajador infiel con novia y un científico innato...
Cuando se me ocurrió juntarlos por un evento especial (mi cumpleaños) lo único que tenían en común era yo.
Cuando llegaron, me impresionó la compatibilidad del grupo que se formó... horas charlando, y todos atentos, nadie dormido... cuando cayó uno que quería ir a bailar, se puso a hablar con todos y los quería convencier de ir a bailar, por suerte duró poco y se fué.
Lo que quiero decir con esto, es que lo que importa es la actitud, y además, lamentablemente, la persona... no es algo que se arregla con reglas, si no con ética y moral... el que no cuadra, no porque no lo queremos, si no por naturaleza, se siente incómodo, o lo hacemos sentir incómodo, y se vá... yo pienso que es así de simple... naturaleza de sociedad...
¿que sucede aquí? nos sentimos cómodos, las politicas adoptadas para mantener el foro se acomodan a nuestro criterio... aquí se valora el conocimiento y la cordealidad, no cumplirlas, amerita una advertencia, si no se escucha, debe ser expulsado.
Si alguien quiere saber cómo desbloquear el celular, aquí no lo encontrará, o por lo menos no si lo pregunta de forma prepotente y desagradecida...

Y lo principal, nosotros podemos elejir quedarnos o no.


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

Inmejorable el documento. Es muy acertado el tratamiento. Todos los intersados en electrónica (y en otras disciplinas)  deberían darse una pasadita por esa página. Si todos conociéramos  esta información, qué distintas serían las cosas!


----------



## yordeynisgh (Oct 13, 2011)

alguien seria tan amable de colocar ese fichero aqui en el foro para yo poder verlo.... me interesa, se lo veterano del tema, nadie sabe quie me responda....


----------



## Cacho (Oct 14, 2011)

yordeynisgh dijo:


> alguien seria tan amable de colocar ese fichero aqui en el foro para yo poder verlo.... me interesa, se lo veterano del tema, nadie sabe quie me responda....


¿De qué fichero hablás Yordeynisgh?


----------



## yordeynisgh (Oct 14, 2011)

saludos


Cacho dijo:


> ¿De qué fichero hablás Yordeynisgh?



de este.



electrodan dijo:


> Quiero compartir con ustedes un texto que encontré, muy interesante. Trata de "Como hacer preguntas de manera inteligente".



te agradecería mucho, por lo que veo es una Página Web, llévalo a otro sistema de fichero y upload aquí, así podre descargarlo. si te cuento no me creerás, yo veo muy bien el foro, pero hay muchos link a www.forosdeelectronica.net y esos no los puedo visitar, no te asuste, son los que trabajan en mi servidor "rimed.cu".

chao


----------



## Cacho (Oct 16, 2011)

yordeynisgh dijo:


> de este....


Acá te dejo la página descargada en html. Está comprimida en un zip porque si no, no sube.

Saludos


----------



## yordeynisgh (Oct 17, 2011)

muchas gracias Cacho ya la tengo por acá.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 17, 2011)

De nada Yordeynisgh.

Saludos


----------



## silvia espinel (Oct 25, 2011)

interesante puesto muchas veces no hacemos el esfuerzo de leer o resolver los problemas por nosotros mismos es un error que cometemos quizás constantemente aunque de una u otra forma es bueno formular preguntas en la web ya que estas también pueden ayudar a aquellos que tengan la misma duda o el mismo problema 
pdt  : amo esta pagina soy un poco preguntona pero se que mis dudas resueltas les servirán a otros besos a todos los de la comunidad de foros de electrónica


----------



## asherar (Oct 26, 2011)

Yo repito lo que creo que escribí hace un tiempo: ese documento es un "engañapichangas". 
Fíjensé que se podría resumir diciendo: "estamos tan ocupados con cosas importantes, que nos interesan sobremanera, que no tenemos tiempo de ocuparnos de preguntas mal planteadas."
Tomarse el tiempo que ha llevado escribir todo ese documento muestra una de dos cosas, 
ambas contradictorias con la idea que expresa: 

1.- que los gurúes no están tan ocupados, o
2.- que en realidad necesitan desesperadamente ideas frescas,  

de lo contrario, en lugar de dar tantas instrucciones para preguntar bien, 
a las preguntas "mal" hechas las dejarían pasar y listo.

O, lo que es lo más probable, viven una vida súmamente intrascendente, y 
les interesa más que nada en el mundo poder poner ELLOS las reglas del juego. 
De todos modos, ¿de qué sirve un gurú que se enoja porque la pregunta se le sale del libreto? 
El buen docente le enseña a cualquier alumno. Si tienen tanta vocación ...
Y después de todo: enseñar también permite aprender, así que algo de beneficio están sacando.

Eso sí, no se puede negar que el artículo está bien escrito. 
Muy convincente, como toda buena mentira. 

Saludos, chicos. 
Sigamos en lo nuestro.

PD. Darle bolilla a estas cosas solo alimenta el mito de estos gurúes de mal genio. 
Yo me temo que se trata de "trolls" que quieren "blanquearse".


----------



## Nepper (Oct 26, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> Yo repito lo que creo que escribí hace un tiempo: ese documento es un "engañapichangas".
> Fíjensé que se podría resumir diciendo: "estamos tan ocupados con cosas importantes, que nos interesan sobremanera, que no tenemos tiempo de ocuparnos de preguntas mal planteadas."
> Tomarse el tiempo que ha llevado escribir todo ese documento muestra una de dos cosas,
> ambas contradictorias con la idea que expresa:
> ...


lo que voy a escribir seguramente ya lo plantié antes, pero lo repito en otro contexto...

¿nunca fuiste a la universidad? ¿en la secundaria? ¿en el trabajo? nadie hiso una pregunta que querés matarlo??!!!

existen 2 tipos de preguntas, las comodas y las preguntas...
*las preguntas* son preguntas, donde uno filosofa y quier saber.
*las comodas* son preguntas que se responden muy facilmente abriendo el libro, revisando el indice e ir directamente a la definición, pero es mucho más facíl y rápido preguntarte a vos.

<anecdota que ya relaté>

empleada de la oficina=>doble clik en el acceso directo a autocad => abre el archivo => me pregunta ¿como se hace zoom?

está bien, puede que no lo sepa... pero ni siquiera intentó apretar el + del teclado numérico!!
¿me va a interrumpir mi trabajo para preguntarme del zoom?
si me decís que me dijo que apreto el +, ctrl++, shift+MoverMouse, y no le anduvo nada, entonces le respondo con educación: no, el autocad es muy común usar el zoom, por lo que no se uzan combinación de teclas para la función porque complicaría el trabajo, vos tenés que usar la ruedita del mouse...

<fin de la anecdota>

pero los ejemplos abundan...
ahora te pregunto... ¿por que decis que es un "engañapichanga"?
respuesta: vos ya lo respondes con total claridad en tu posteo, pero un nepper cualquiera, lee la primer línea y pasa directamente a preguntarte...

¿qué le responderías vos?... seguramente le responderías "terminá de leer"...

-los gurús
Que tengan tiempo los gurús de escribir eso yo lo veo como una preocupación por formar la "ley" del buen preguntador. Un procedimiento a seguir donde se definen pasos y características puntuales que adoptarán como reglas para aumentar la probabilidad de que ellos te respondan...
Está muy bien de su parte que nos digan que es lo que interpretan como buena pregunta, ya que si nunca publicarían ese instructivo  yo seguiría preguntando mal y ellos seguirían ignoranome... yo pierdo...

Aunque esté mal su criterio, es su criterio. Si nos metemos al foro de musica clasica, y nos piden que escribamos en letra gotica 12p con tono español y todo el texto conjugado en presente perfecto, entonces deberé hacerlo si es que quiero formar parte de ellos...

como yo ahora, tardé como 30 minutos (o mas) en armar este post ¿lo hise porque estoy aburrido o porque lo considero tan importante que me quedo hasta tarde para responderlo? cuando tranquilamente podría estar en mi cama durmiendo porque mañana me levanto temprano...

yo lo tomo como valido porque estoy rodeado de esa jente, de los comodos... vos que tardaste 1 semana en resolver una configuración y vienen y te dicen "decime exactamente lo que hay que hacer para configurarlo"... vos le decis como se hace y despues te hacen un rap de que saben configurar toda una red...
Pero hay jente que viene y te dice, "vos sabes, ya le mandé todo y no anda, lo mapee la memoria, le saque la configuración, hise un archivo nuevo y nada!!" entonces vos le respondes entusiasmado, "no, yo estuve una semana hasta darme cuenta que para que te guarde los cambios tenés que reiniciarlo por software y no por hardware"


----------



## asherar (Oct 27, 2011)

Me vino a la mente una frase de Richard Feynman: 
"El buen docente lo aprovecha el estudiante que realmente no lo  necesita."

Nepper: Tus ejemplos son re-claros, y no discuto que el texto se basa en cosas que pasan. 
Hasta admití que es convincente. Pero me llaman la atención algunos puntos claves. 
En especial los que apuntan en la dirección de endiosar al tipo que supuestamente sabe: 
la tan mentada "meritocracia". 
¿Y cómo me aseguro yo que, aún preguntando "bien", el supuesto gurú realmente sabe? 
Esa meritocracia sin identidad es algo incierto. ¿ Cómo aplicarle reglas ?
Como bien sabes, en la red casi (exactamente) nadie, es lo que dice ser. 
Acá, todos somos un avatar, un nickname, y una firma. Lo demás se pierde en la "nube". 

Un abrazo.

PD: Pero si no leen completo un post que les interesa, ... 
mirá que van a leer el manifiesto de cómo preguntar !


----------



## maranto87 (Abr 7, 2012)

Que buen texto , lo tomare muy en cuenta para formular mis preguntas !!


----------



## Mac73 (Abr 24, 2012)

electrodan dijo:


> Quiero compartir con ustedes un texto que encontré, muy interesante. Trata de "Como hacer preguntas de manera inteligente". Esta destinado a los llamados "hackers" de computadoras (no confundir con los de las películas, ni con "crackers"), aunque yo lo creo de interés general para toda la comunidad de este foro (y en general de cualquier otro foro).



¿Y... dónde está el texto?


----------



## maranto87 (Abr 24, 2012)

Mac73 dijo:


> ¿Y... dónde está el texto?



dale sobre el titulo del texto 

o http://www.sindominio.net/ayuda/preguntas-inteligentes.html


----------



## X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii (Feb 9, 2013)

estubo bueno  , siempre leo los hilos completos no me pierdo ni una sola hoja 
muy bueno como el tao de la programación.


----------



## Nepper (Feb 9, 2013)

X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii dijo:


> estubo bueno  , siempre leo los hilos completos no me pierdo ni una sola hoja
> muy bueno como el tao de la programación.



Parece que nunca leiste el arenero XD


----------



## X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii (Feb 9, 2013)

Nepper dijo:


> Parece que nunca leiste el arenero XD



Que es el arenero?

De que me estoy perdiendo :O


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2013)

X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii dijo:


> Que es el arenero?
> 
> De que me estoy perdiendo :O



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-lemur-sin-mareos-colombia-mueve-piso-65406/


----------



## malesi (Jul 8, 2022)




----------

